# If you were God what would you do?



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2012)

So, I want to pose the question to you guys.If you were God what would you do,or would you be God of anything in particular?Im not talking about any currently believed idea of God,such as an abramic god or yahweh or Allah none of that.Would you be a kickass God that creates awesome times for all to enjoy,or would you be more like a fair minded God without prejudices,or a God thats like an angry old curmudgeon?
There is no limit with this one ,basicaly what would you be?


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

I would be the one who lets it all flow while living inside of everybody's hearts. 

Sounds so ghey, I know.


----------



## milosh the stud (Jun 1, 2012)

i'd let everyone know i'm not real.


----------



## esc420211 (Jun 1, 2012)

milosh the stud said:


> i'd let everyone know i'm not real.


I bet you cannot scientifically prove that. 
I wouldn't want to be god to much responsibility


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 1, 2012)

Im pretty sure evolution disproves the whole thing^

if i were god i would make the ocean into jello


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 1, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> Im pretty sure evolution disproves the whole thing^


...how does it disprove the whole thing? Just curious.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...how does it disprove the whole thing? Just curious.


I always kinda thought evolution just shows "how" God did it, not that he didn't. 

Man sees what they want to see.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be the god of immortality and peace.. If anybody disobeys me the get flicked on the head by my big ass hand coming out of the clouds. I wouldn't be fair though.. I'd just have fun.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh immortality but an exception for the suicidal.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 1, 2012)

To believe that this amazing world just came about from nowhere is pretty far fetched there has to be a god.. you people are in denial have fun in hell


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

To really be honest..
If I was the god everyone thinks god is(a being with supernatural powers).. I wouldn't do nothing..
I'd let the world continue the way it is.. Being spontaneous.
And that's the truth. That's hes probably doing right now.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 1, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> Im pretty sure evolution disproves the whole thing^
> 
> if i were god i would make the ocean into jello


they dont call it the theory of evolution for nothing its just a theory


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> To believe that this amazing world just came about from nowhere is pretty far fetched there has to be a god.. you people are in denial have fun in hell


Well explain to me how this god was created? Oh he was created out of nothing most likely right? Both SEEM far fetched.. but I believe in science and logic more than some of the religious stories.

If I somehow end up in this imaginary hell.. I'd like to meet you in person. Maybe we could light a bowl or two.. No need to bring a lighter btw.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

You want me to Pretend that i am God. YOU DAMN INFIDELS MORTALS I'M GOD FOR REAL WHY PRETEND ? NOW GET OF MY BACK ME & ALLAH WERE SMOKING SOME GOOD WEED JESUS GOT FOR US FROM BUDDHA


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> To really be honest..
> If I was the god everyone thinks god is(a being with supernatural powers).. I wouldn't do nothing..
> I'd let the world continue the way it is.. Being spontaneous.
> And that's the truth. That's hes probably doing right now.


Not arguing with you here. But think about your answer. Would you really let kids starve and men go to war with each other?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

If I were a God of any kind i'd like to be someone like Aries lol. Someone with one main purpose who answers to a higher God... Like...lower management status lol. Power to be mean, but someone to keep me in check...

I believe in God btw.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> If I were a God of any kind i'd like to be someone like Aries lol. Someone with one main purpose who answers to a higher God... Like...lower management status lol. Power to be mean, but someone to keep me in check...
> 
> I believe in God btw.


Nooo rainbow.. run lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nooo rainbow.. run lol


 I'm ok lol. I can handle myself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm ok lol. I can handle myself.


Just be prepared for debates hehe.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Not arguing with you here. But think about your answer. Would you really let kids starve and men go to war with each other?


Gotta remember there are many a people who believe there are two realms: The physical world and the spiritual world. It's believed the physical world is fake. An illusion. The spiritual world is real and eternal. 

That's why I agree with Nice Ol' Bud. I would just let things flow the way they flow. The Universe is already balanced, and balance is God. Ying...yang. Positive/negative. It's all good and necessary to experience if we are to appreciate it.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd probably reside in a bag of skittles nestled in a warm vagina, while owning a twinkie factory.,....i think, ya that sounds about right


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I'd probably reside in a bag of skittles nestled in a warm vagina, while owning a twinkie factory.,....i think, ya that sounds about right


You want to live in a vagina big enough to hold a bag of skittles? That's...a big pussy lol.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

Really....Theres videos of 90lbs gurls on the net taking baseball bats.....Im talking a lil bag of skittles...I like it snuggly warm n tight  

But if I was god, Id just make the vagina the way I like it....Im God. Who knows, maybe one wild day Ill go for the big pussy


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Really....Theres videos of 90lbs gurls on the net taking baseball bats.....Im talking a lil bag of skittles...I like it snuggly warm n tight
> 
> But if I was god, Id just make the vagina the way I like it....Im God. Who knows, maybe one wild day Ill go for the big pussy


So would hell be living in a stinky hairy asshole?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Gotta remember there are many a people who believe there are two realms: The physical world and the spiritual world. It's believed the physical world is fake. An illusion. The spiritual world is real and eternal.
> 
> That's why I agree with Nice Ol' Bud. I would just let things flow the way they flow. The Universe is already balanced, and balance is God. Ying...yang. Positive/negative. It's all good and necessary to experience if we are to appreciate it.


It's not good though. What about the starving kids? Do you think they follow the whole ying yang stuff? I sure as hell wouldn't.

I wouldn't want anything to be eternal.. What if somebody doesn't want to live for eternity? Also, this is a hypothetical thing.. so We'd be able to have an eternal afterlife AND be able to stop world hunger. I'm just saying I wouldn't keep this horrible world the same way.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's not good though. What about the starving kids? Do you think they follow the whole ying yang stuff? I sure as hell wouldn't.
> 
> I wouldn't want anything to be eternal.. What if somebody doesn't want to live for eternity? Also, this is a hypothetical thing.. so We'd be able to have an eternal afterlife AND be able to stop world hunger. I'm just saying I wouldn't keep this horrible world the same way.


God didn't create poverty...we did.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 1, 2012)

i would destroy human civilization


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

*

[h=2]If you were God what would you do?[/h]



*i would say, "i am the king shit of fuck mountain, why would anyone dare fuck with me?"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> God didn't create poverty...we did.


Oh yeah I know. We are provided with everything we need on this planet. It is up to us to decide what we do with it. .. We deserve what happens to us as a whole.. I'm just saying If _I _was a god I wouldn't let that happen no matter how much humans would deserve it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh yeah I know. We are provided with everything we need on this planet. It is up to us to decide what we do with it. .. We deserve what happens to us as a whole.. I'm just saying If _I _was a god I wouldn't let that happen no matter how much humans would deserve it.


Oh I forgot to mention...I would also strike down all my douchey ex's with lightning bolts.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

We are all gods, just very inexperienced =)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> We are all gods, just very inexperienced =)


What?? Come on chief don't say that lol. If I was a god why am I going to die?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What?? Come on chief don't say that lol. If I was a god why am I going to die?


Your physical body is going to die, your spirit is going to move on though. "god" is not one being nor is it a group of beings (Im confusing when I talk about god, stay with me lol), Im sure some being created this world but we shouldnt worship him. God wants us to be just like him some day and whos to say that we cant? I'd imagine you would eventually reach god status when you have an eternity of afterlife to learn and evolve, he already looks at us as his equal.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's not good though. What about the starving kids? Do you think they follow the whole ying yang stuff? I sure as hell wouldn't.


That's unfortunate. I'll tell you this much, those starving kids don't follow ying and yang. They LIVE ying and yang. You spend some time with any of them and they'll make you smile. They'll make you laugh. They have beautiful souls and only souls that beautiful would be able to touch the hearts of many while they are in agonizing hungry pain. 



> I wouldn't want anything to be eternal.. What if somebody doesn't want to live for eternity? Also, this is a hypothetical thing.. so We'd be able to have an eternal afterlife AND be able to stop world hunger. I'm just saying I wouldn't keep this horrible world the same way.


Yeah...I dont believe in heaven and hell. I only believe in unity with God in the end. 

Hell is this life on Earth. This physical realm. It's painful, sad, depressing. 

Heaven is being one with God. We are but raindrops falling into the ocean.


----------



## drive (Jun 1, 2012)

hepheastus you are a god man build me an owl!


----------



## drive (Jun 1, 2012)

I was thinking that posidean would be a cool god to be but I think KALI MAA would be the way to go


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i would destroy human civilization


Now theres a good start, and one "god" would be familiar with. I mean, he's allegedly done it before.... Something about someone pissed him off and he had to climb out of his skittles bag which was in a very warm vagina, and kill everyone...Id be pissed 2


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> God didn't create poverty...we did.



Sorta. When we decided to become civilized, then poverty evolved. Uncivilized it was all men for themself. If your starving, its your own fault. 

"TO as many pro's there is con's of having a society"--Aristotle


----------



## drive (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought Teril Owens played football


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Your physical body is going to die, your spirit is going to move on though. "god" is not one being nor is it a group of beings (Im confusing when I talk about god, stay with me lol), Im sure some being created this world but we shouldnt worship him. God wants us to be just like him some day and whos to say that we cant? I'd imagine you would eventually reach god status when you have an eternity of afterlife to learn and evolve, he already looks at us as his equal.


So say it as though it's a fact . What religion do you follow? I've never heard of any god wanting us to be his equals.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

BigJon said:


> That's unfortunate. I'll tell you this much, those starving kids don't follow ying and yang. They LIVE ying and yang. You spend some time with any of them and they'll make you smile. They'll make you laugh. They have beautiful souls and only souls that beautiful would be able to touch the hearts of many while they are in agonizing hungry pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they're good people I never said they weren't.. I'm just saying that I doubt they believe the world is fair (which is essentially what ying yang stands for). I doubt they believe the world is equal. I'd make it a little more fair for them if I was god. 

I didn't mention heaven or hell either. I believe some people just don't want to exist period. I believe they should get what they truly want.

I'm saying all of this in a peaceful manner btw .


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So say it as though it's a fact . What religion do you follow? I've never heard of any god wanting us to be his equals.


Most religions have slivers of truth in them including christianity. I am no follower of any religion though, I chose to look for a middle ground instead on deciding on the two options of "Religion is right, there is a god" and "Religion is wrong, there is no god".


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Most religions have slivers of truth in them including christianity. I am no follower of any religion though, I chose to look for a middle ground instead on deciding on the two options of "Religion is right, there is a god" and "Religion is wrong, there is no god".


Yeah I always say there are valuable lessons in religion. I was just curious because you seem sure of what happens in the afterlife. Most religious people are only "sure" of what's gonna happen because they read it in a book or their religious leaders told them so. So now I'm wondering where you came up with the whole thing of us being inexperienced gods.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Not arguing with you here. But think about your answer. Would you really let kids starve and men go to war with each other?


No I wouldn't want that at all.
Humans need to see the destruction were doing to ourselves and our environment.
But If I huffed & puffed everyone's wishes the people wouldn't learn any responsibility..
People ignore the fact were the ones causing our own problems and the day we fess up things will start right.
And the day we treat our earth as our REAL home instead of a trailer or mediocre house then that's another giant step.

There's a lot of fantastic people on this world but are outnumbered in a unfair way & are being unheard.

Not arguing..
Just letting you know how I feel


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=vimeo;28181753]http://vimeo.com/28181753[/video]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I always say there are valuable lessons in religion. I was just curious because you seem sure of what happens in the afterlife. Most religious people are only "sure" of what's gonna happen because they read it in a book or their religious leaders told them so. So now I'm wondering where you came up with the whole thing of us being inexperienced gods.


Its really not that far fetched. If we live for eternity than we have an eternity to learn and evolve, unlimited time and unlimited room for improvement and potential till eventually we get to the point where we change our surroundings just by daydreaming and we are in complete control of our reality. I came to this understanding partly due to a spiritually gifted friend who guided me in the right direction for my spiritual journey.


----------



## Growman3001 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ganja Christ, died on the pot leaf for everyone's sins...


----------



## drive (Jun 1, 2012)

So chief are you saying that we are alltimeless beings that exist in our own creation


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> No I wouldn't want that at all.
> Humans need to see the destruction were doing to ourselves and our environment.
> But If I huffed & puffed everyone's wishes the people wouldn't learn any responsibility..
> People ignore the fact were the ones causing our own problems and the day we fess up things will start right.
> ...


Sure thing.. let it be known from here on out that between me and you we won't have to say we're not arguing anymore .

Well if I was god I'd install good souls into everybody. I wouldn't allow negativity in the world.. I guess I'd make earth heaven. Vote me 2012.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sure thing.. let it be known from here on out that between me and you we won't have to say we're not arguing anymore .
> 
> Well if I was god I'd install good souls into everybody. I wouldn't allow negativity in the world.. I guess I'd make earth heaven. Vote me 2012.


Lmfao..

Their has too be a balance in things.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Its really not that far fetched. If we live for eternity than we have an eternity to learn and evolve, unlimited time and unlimited room for improvement and potential till eventually we get to the point where we change our surroundings just by daydreaming and we are in complete control of our reality. I came to this understanding partly due to a spiritually gifted friend who guided me in the right direction for my spiritual journey.


Ahhhh I see where you got it from now.. That's all I was wondering about. Surely you don't expect me to follow your beliefs right? I won't bug you if you don't tell me what's gonna happen lol ..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Growman3001 said:


> Ganja Christ, died on the pot leaf for everyone's sins...


Amen.. Acough


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Lmfao..
> 
> Their has too be a balance in things.


Why?????????


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why?????????


Holy shit...
That's a very good question.

I take it back!


"Balance in the forcccceee, luke!"


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

drive said:


> So chief are you saying that we are alltimeless beings that exist in our own creation


I guess you can say that, time only exists in this physical world. I believe we exist in our own creation but still we are apart of a collective consciousness. We are all one in the same yet still hold our own individuality... My spiritual friend demonstrated to me that your thoughts are not confined to your own head, they float around in mysterious ways to their destination (mysterious to me). My friend is able to read all thoughts that are directed to him, the kid is quite a trip. We are the result of our own thoughts, any form of creation involves thought, so eventually after spiritually evolving for a while we'll get to the point were thought turns directly into creation as you think it.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah they're good people I never said they weren't.. I'm just saying that I doubt they believe the world is fair (which is essentially what ying yang stands for). I doubt they believe the world is equal. I'd make it a little more fair for them if I was god.


That's super noble, bro. And I"d like to say the same. I would make it better if I were a super powered being but if I were just the essence of all existence, I don't think I would be acting with my emotions. Fair isn't exactly what yin and yang stands for. Its more like "Sometimes things are SUPER fair. Sometimes things are SUPER dumb." Ya know? 

My point isnt that starving kids are good or bad people. My point is God works through them by showing us just how much strength one can have during adversity. Does it suck? Hell yeah. But we're free thinking creatures who are aware of our power and potential. So sometimes people are going to have to starve and be killed so that other people can have diamonds and cell phones. 

The only way to resolve the problem is to star seeing ourselves as one collective being instead of a billion separate entities. When we see ourselves as individuals, we desire stuff and work to get the stuff we desire. Desire...is the root of suffering. 

So the more we live in an industrialized world that is "progressing", the more we starve babies. But if we don't starve the babies, we still bad because there are things we desire but can never have. 



> I didn't mention heaven or hell either. I believe some people just don't want to exist period. I believe they should get what they truly want.


Trudat. You just said afterlife. 



> I'm saying all of this in a peaceful manner btw .


Fa sho my homie. I have never sensed an aggressive tone in your posts.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahhhh I see where you got it from now.. That's all I was wondering about. Surely you don't expect me to follow your beliefs right? I won't bug you if you don't tell me what's gonna happen lol ..


Im not telling you whats gunna happen, Im just expressing what I know, Im not demanding you to follow.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I guess you can say that, time only exists in this physical world. I believe we exist in our own creation but still we are apart of a collective consciousness. We are all one in the same yet still hold our own individuality... My spiritual friend demonstrated to me that your thoughts are not confined to your own head, they float around in mysterious ways to their destination (mysterious to me). My friend is able to read all thoughts that are directed to him, the kid is quite a trip. We are the result of our own thoughts, any form of creation involves thought, so eventually after spiritually evolving for a while we'll get to the point were thought turns directly into creation as you think it.


Time exists everywhere. It's a measurement of movement. As long as I can move something time exists.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Im not telling you whats gunna happen, Im just expressing what I know, Im not demanding you to follow.


You _believe_ you know what's gonna happen. I believe when we die that's all that will happen.. But IDK. I'll tell you when I'm dead .


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Time exists everywhere. It's a measurement of movement. As long as I can move something time exists.


I guess I worded that wrong, this form of time only exists in this physical world, a much different version of time exists in the next. Just like when your dreaming for 5 minutes but in your dream it felt like an hour.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You _believe_ you know what's gonna happen. I believe when we die that's all that will happen.. But IDK. I'll tell you when I'm dead .


You dont need to tell me anything after you die, I already know


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I guess I worded that wrong, this form of time only exists in this physical world, a much different version of time exists in the next. Just like when your dreaming for 5 minutes but in your dream it felt like an hour.


I think you mean time doesn't matter in the next world .


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I think you mean time doesn't matter in the next world .


Is it the "next" world or simply another world that runs parallel to our own?


----------



## overgrowem (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW.... A simple question got deep in a hurry. To dumb the thread down...I would award a scarlet letter to all racists,bigots thieves,people of violence,con men,corrupt cops,and people who hate more than they love,the decent people would at least know who they are dealing with...


----------



## drive (Jun 1, 2012)

its the difference between a third dimensional universe and a fourth dimensional one


----------



## overgrowem (Jun 1, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> they dont call it the theory of evolution for nothing its just a theory


.....You're using the wrong definition for THEORY.Educate yourself.Escape the the stigma of ignorance.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be *The God Who Cares&#8482;.* I'd hire a PR staff. cn


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 1, 2012)

id simply present myself every 100 years, represent myself as the creator, as so confusion and wars over religion would not occur.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 2, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...how does it disprove the whole thing? Just curious.


what happened to god creating man out of his rib, and then creating a skank to sleep with.? and noah collecting all of the animals on earth today by the pair and sailing out the big flood? we are all inbred from a couple thousand years ago right?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> what happened to god creating man out of his rib, and then creating a skank to sleep with.? and noah collecting all of the animals on earth today by the pair and sailing out the big flood? we are all inbred from a couple thousand years ago right?


God created man from dust. He created woman from the rib of Adam.


----------



## drive (Jun 2, 2012)

did no other boats survive the flood


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

drive said:


> did no other boats survive the flood


No one else was expecting a flood.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> God created man from dust. He created woman from the rib of Adam.


Wow ... recycled dust. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Wow ... recycled dust. cn


Dust...dirt...the ground...yooooou know the story stop it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

If I was god I don't think I would have created the human race.. or gnats.. gnats are annoying.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> If I was god I don't think I would have created the human race.. or gnats.. gnats are annoying.


Flies are worse.

Please try again in 10 seconds.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Flies are worse.
> 
> Please try again in 10 seconds.


You try again in 10 seconds.. what?

Yeah flies AND mosquitos.. I'd just have no insects. To replace any job insects do I'd create little 1" robots to do their jobs.


----------



## missnu (Jun 2, 2012)

Destroy everything and start over again...


----------



## missnu (Jun 2, 2012)

and when I rebuilt everything I would start with Eve instead of Adam, because when he was in charge it all went downhill...and if I don't want someone to get something, I will just not put it right in front of them...or put some thorns on it, make it ugly and don't talk about it...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

missnu said:


> Destroy everything and start over again...


I think I'd just destroy everything. I'd also only create a few people that couldn't reproduce and bring them to my world so I wouldn't get lonely..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd make Pandora from the movie Avatar lol

Damnit. Please try again in 7 seconds.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

missnu said:


> and when I rebuilt everything I would start with Eve instead of Adam, because when he was in charge it all went downhill...and if I don't want someone to get something, I will just not put it right in front of them...or put some thorns on it, make it ugly and don't talk about it...


Seriously, he made it so available. Why even have it in on earth in the first place?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Seriously, he made it so available. Why even have it in on earth in the first place?


Because you should obey him because you love him.

Not because the sin just isn't available to have.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> what happened to god creating man out of his rib, and then creating a skank to sleep with.? and noah collecting all of the animals on earth today by the pair and sailing out the big flood? we are all inbred from a couple thousand years ago right?


Evolution disproves some of the bible, it doesnt disprove god.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Evolution disproves some of the bible, it doesnt disprove god.


What proves god though?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

That part of the bible is fucked up, Satan is a good guy, the christian god wanted to keep adam and eve stupid and manageable and didnt want them to have knowledge. But satan seen how fucked up that was so he told eve to take fruit from the tree of knowledge thus giving her knowledge.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What proves god though?


Thats up to you to look for that answer. You went from religious to atheist without trying to look for any other answers, go study some shit lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What proves god though?


Our existence.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> That part of the bible is fucked up, Satan is a good guy, the christian god wanted to keep adam and eve stupid and manageable and didnt want them to have knowledge. But satan seen how fucked up that was so he told eve to take fruit from the tree of knowledge thus giving her knowledge.


I like what you just said. I don't believe any of it but there's some meaning in that. Satan is represented as evil yet he gave them knowledge. In a way I'm pretty convinced knowledge IS evil (satan).


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Thats up to you to look for that answer. You went from religious to atheist without trying to look for any other answers, go study some shit lol.


I studied religion.. Ironically that is what got rid of my religion. I believed in that stuff when I was ignorant. I didn't even read the bible. One day I read it and was like "what????"... 

I was looking for the answer btw, that's why I asked you.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

He gave them knowledge knowing that understanding sin would seperate them from God. He took their innocence. Think of it like telling a child about sex. Before the serpent came along, they were just happy childlike creatures in paradise.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

If god isnt real then how did beep boopity flip flappidy gumbo chops? - Bill Cosby


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> If god isnt real then how did beep boopity flip flappidy gumbo chops? - Bill Cosby


I feel stupid now, I just don't get it.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I studied religion.. Ironically that is what got rid of my religion. I believed in that stuff when I was ignorant. I didn't even read the bible. One day I read it and was like "what????"...
> 
> I was looking for the answer btw, that's why I asked you.


Again with religion, your missing the point Im trying to make. Dont look for god in religion, theres bits and pieces of truth in religion but not one is completely right. God doesnt need religion to get recognition.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He gave them knowledge knowing that understanding sin would seperate them from God. He took their innocence. Think of it like telling a child about sex. Before the serpent came along, they were just happy childlike creatures in paradise.


Does not speak well for the entire "intelligent design" philosophy, no? Leaving the snake. cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He gave them knowledge knowing that understanding sin would seperate them from God. He took their innocence. Think of it like telling a child about sex. Before the serpent came along, they were just happy childlike creatures in paradise.


Stupid childlike creatures that would forever be dependent on god because they had no knowledge aka SHEEP. God wants us to be just like him in every way, he doesnt want us to be sheep and he never did.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Again with religion, your missing the point Im trying to make. Dont look for god in religion, theres bits and pieces of truth in religion but not one is completely right. God doesnt need religion to get recognition.


Without religion god wouldn't have even come to mind. We came up with god as a way to explain the origin of life.. We are slowly finding the real answer. Why believe in a god? What is he/she/it going to do to help me or others?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Does not speak well for the entire "intelligent design" philosophy, no? Leaving the snake. cn


If they were anything like I am of course they left it. I'd be standing on the park bench squeeling like an...****....*sigh* I promised peace. It's hard. It's so hard.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Stupid childlike creatures that would forever be dependent on god because they had no knowledge aka SHEEP. God wants us to be just like him in every way, he doesnt want us to be sheep and he never did.


Just like him would be without sin though.

DAMNIT!! Please wait 2 seconds.


----------



## dbkick (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd drop kick this poor excuse for a planet thru the goal poles of life in a fucking heartbeat.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 2, 2012)

milosh the stud said:


> i'd let everyone know i'm not real.


Um, if you were God and stated that, you are real. Scientifically, gravity is only a theory. It has never been scientifically proven what, why, or how it works...but we know something is keeping us on, or makes us fall to the ground. Science can't even explain why a flag furrows in the wind in the ways they do...but they do.

I would not want the chance to be or play God. I have enough trouble trying to keep the household in order. Though I would suggest that anyone who sexually abuses children get a incurable mystery disease that causes a somewhat slow and painful death. Also an unexplainable force that when toxic chemicals or nuclear materials are assembled into a weapon, all elements become inert and harmless. Give earth just enough knowledge to make power and such, but when assembled into a weapon of mass destruction, everything turns into harmless salt.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Um, if you were God and stated that, you are real. Scientifically, gravity is only a theory. It has never been scientifically proven what, why, or how it works...but we know something is keeping us on, or makes us fall to the ground. Science can't even explain why a flag furrows in the wind in the ways they do...but they do.
> 
> I would not want the chance to be or play God. I have enough trouble trying to keep the household in order. Though I would suggest that anyone who sexually abuses children get a incurable mystery disease that causes a somewhat slow and painful death. Also an unexplainable force that when toxic chemicals or nuclear materials are assembled into a weapon, all elements become inert and harmless. Give earth just enough knowledge to make power and such, but when assembled into a weapon of mass destruction, everything turns into harmless salt.


Gravity is a law.. And science can explain why a flag furrows in the wind.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just like him would be without sin though.
> 
> DAMNIT!! Please wait 2 seconds.


Theres no such thing as hell, hell was made up in the dark ages to scare people into believing so that makes sin irrelevant. And god makes mistakes too, you gotta remember, he is not perfect, he learns and evolves just like we do. For if he stopped learning and evolving then we would stop learning and evolving.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Theres no such thing as hell, hell was made up in the dark ages to scare people into believing so that makes sin irrelevant. And god makes mistakes too, you gotta remember, he is not perfect, he learns and evolves just like we do. For if he stopped learning and evolving then we would stop learning and evolving.


I'm undecided on the hell issue. I have more studying to do before I make up my mind on my beliefs on hell.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Theres no such thing as hell, hell was made up in the dark ages to scare people into believing so that makes sin irrelevant. And god makes mistakes too, you gotta remember, he is not perfect, he learns and evolves just like we do. For if he stopped learning and evolving then we would stop learning and evolving.


Why is it easy for you to understand that hell isn't real because it had an alternate purpose (to scare people), but it's hard for you to believe that god isn't around because he was thought of because he/she/it had an alternate purpose (to help explain the origin of life and give life a meaning)?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

missnu said:


> and when I rebuilt everything I would start with Eve instead of Adam, because when he was in charge it all went downhill..


But according to "the book" Eve is resposnible for this mess. Not that I believe it though.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> But according to "the book" Eve is resposnible for this mess. Not that I believe it though.....


She wasn't alone in her fault. The serpent started it. She shouldn't have listened to the serpent. Adam shouldn't have let her talk him into eating the forbidden fruit.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> But according to "the book" Eve is resposnible for this mess. Not that I believe it though.....


But we found out that Eve was just recycled Adam, who was dust + attitude. You have to think like a true modern and sue the deepest pockets available. Since God has *awesome* attorneys, nail Adam for negligence and creating an attractive niusance. cn


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 2, 2012)

.............like Zeus. and litter the Earth with egocentric demigod brats


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Why the hell did he create a forbidden fruit? Makes no sens to me.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Um, if you were God and stated that, you are real. Scientifically, gravity is only a theory. It has never been scientifically proven what, why, or how it works...but we know something is keeping us on, or makes us fall to the ground. Science can't even explain why a flag furrows in the wind in the ways they do...but they do.
> 
> I would not want the chance to be or play God. I have enough trouble trying to keep the household in order. Though I would suggest that anyone who sexually abuses children get a incurable mystery disease that causes a somewhat slow and painful death. Also an unexplainable force that when toxic chemicals or nuclear materials are assembled into a weapon, all elements become inert and harmless. Give earth just enough knowledge to make power and such, but when assembled into a weapon of mass destruction, everything turns into harmless salt.


I like this post.^^
I especially like the part about sexual abusers.
Be careful Uncle Buck, if God don't get you karma will !!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why the hell did he create a forbidden fruit? Makes no sens to me.


Ask him, Heppie.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I like this post.^^
> I especially like the part about sexual abusers.
> Be careful Uncle Buck, if God don't get you karma will !!


Did he really hurt a kid, Gyro?

Please wait 7 seconds. Blah.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> She wasn't alone in her fault. The serpent started it. She shouldn't have listened to the serpent. Adam shouldn't have let her talk him into eating the forbidden fruit.


Actually I blame god for forbidding the fruit in the first place.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

We should go space traveling.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

You do that. Let me know how it goes. I like my feet on the ground. Or if they're off the ground I like them to be on a bed or a chair or some other earthly contraption that is intended to stay an earthly contraption.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why is it easy for you to understand that hell isn't real because it had an alternate purpose (to scare people), but it's hard for you to believe that god isn't around because he was thought of because he/she/it had an alternate purpose (to help explain the origin of life and give life a meaning)?


I know a couple representatives of "god" but even before I met them I didnt have any doubts. If you think about it, just the thought of things existing is pretty fucking weird, at one point there had to be absolutely nothing, no atoms floating, nothing, complete emptiness, nothing to make nothing evolve into more nothing, a never ending cycle of nothing, thats why I think thought is needed for creation.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Did he really hurt a kid, Gyro?
> 
> Please wait 7 seconds. Blah.



Several weeks ago there was a thread about it and he never denied it. When people asked him about it, he would just disappear. Then I straight up asked him about it and he just danced around it. I let it go for I while then I seen him dance around it with others. I got a couple of PM's from others that claim to know all about it. They told me he lost his job over it etc...When I asked him about that he started appearing in threads giving me hell, but he has yet to deny anything. I am proud to say I never did anything remotely abusive to kids or women either and I never will. I was taught better when I was a child. Also years ago a family member had gotten abused and I hate people like that. If I had been a little older and given the chance I would torture a diddler/raper....


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We should go space traveling.


Yeah
Yeah
Yeah
Space Truckin'


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> She wasn't alone in her fault. The serpent started it. She shouldn't have listened to the serpent. Adam shouldn't have let her talk him into eating the forbidden fruit.


THANK GOD Eve listened to the serpent! or else we'd all be mindless sheep (I dont believe in that story but still, Satan is good)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I know a couple representatives of "god" but even before I met them I didnt have any doubts. If you think about it, just the thought of things existing is pretty fucking weird, at one point there had to be absolutely nothing, no atoms floating, nothing, complete emptiness, nothing to make nothing evolve into more nothing, a never ending cycle of nothing, thats why I think thought is needed for creation.


Well where did the first god come from? Did he come from nothing as well? If so, then why couldn't the big bang come from nothing? And who are these representatives of god? Can they hook me up with endless amounts of wine? It would be cool to own a wine factory and bank off of that.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 2, 2012)

There is no "Satan" or devil. Nobody ever needed any help to find their way to evil or selfishness. The Bible (the real translations, not the edits) doesnt even mention any fallen angels, or any other god of evil. that shit only appears in the hilariously named "New Testament", which contradicts itself, and the "Old Testament" every couple of pages. Only the Koran is as seriously screwed up and contradictory as the christian bible. 

The primary flaw in all the "Abrahamic" religions is their reliance on dogma, commands and threats to force compliance with their rules. Do this, or go to hell, dont do that or go to hell... blah blah blah. Its all just commands based on the Appeal to Authority, which is a basic rhetorical fallacy. In Buddhism, the seeker is urged to do good works, and better himself, for the sole purpose of bettering himself, and thus the world around him. Zoroastrianism teaches that service to The Light and Truth (Ahura Mazda) is it's own reward, and the world will be a better place for your efforts. 

Ancient Celtic faiths described the world around us as simply one reality among many, and sometimes people, forces and powers can cross from one to the others. Like a dish of soap bubbles where each bubble of reality connects with several others, which connect with others and so on endlessly, and the further you get from our reality, the more bizarre the new realities become. This is where their "Gods" (not gods in the eastern sense, more like people, or in some cases animals or even creatures with power) come from, including the creators of the reality we understand, Cernunnous (master of death rebirth and renewal) and his consort Arianrhod (mistress of creation crafts and labours). Both these "gods" came from someplace else, and after Arianrhod created the first examples of animals and people to fill their new world, Cernunnous gave them life, death and the ability to reproduce. After that, they simply watched and enjoyed the activities of their creations. This inclusive world view served the Celts for centuries, resulting in one of the most advanced and wide-spread cultures in the ancient world. Artifacts and ruins from Celt cultures can be found from the British Isles to the deserts of northern China and southern India, all without an empire. The Celts even taught the Romans and Greeks to use steel. Not too shabby for painted savages. 

Step away from the dogma. There are many religions, faiths and belief structures in the world that dont rely on outward forces to compel goodness, or nefarious evil spirits to tempt us into evil, nor horrifying punishments for those who choose to act in ways that could be considered sinful. The dogmatic faiths are the ones that cause the world's troubles, While the rest of the world suffers, the popes priests mullahs and imams just get fat and rich.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> There is no "Satan" or devil. Nobody ever needed any help to find their way to evil or selfishness. The Bible (the real translations, not the edits) doesnt even mention any fallen angels, or any other god of evil. that shit only appears in the hilariously named "New Testament", which contradicts itself, and the "Old Testament" every couple of pages. Only the Koran is as seriously screwed up and contradictory as the christian bible.
> 
> The primary flaw in all the "Abrahamic" religions is their reliance on dogma, commands and threats to force compliance with their rules. Do this, or go to hell, dont do that or go to hell... blah blah blah. Its all just commands based on the Appeal to Authority, which is a basic rhetorical fallacy. In Buddhism, the seeker is urged to do good works, and better himself, for the sole purpose of bettering himself, and thus the world around him. Zoroastrianism teaches that service to The Light and Truth (Ahura Mazda) is it's own reward, and the world will be a better place for your efforts.
> 
> ...


I agree there are things that are considered "sins" that not everyone agrees is "wrong"...but do you believe in any justice for victims or repayment for true evils like child molestors, rapists, murderers, etc?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> THANK GOD Eve listened to the serpent! or else we'd all be mindless sheep (I dont believe in that story but still, Satan is good)


No thank humans we are intelligent otherwise we'd die out quicker than you can say "evolution got us here".


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well where did the first god come from? Did he come from nothing as well? If so, then why couldn't the big bang come from nothing? And who are these representatives of god? Can they hook me up with endless amounts of wine? It would be cool to own a wine factory and bank off of that.


Wine? Are you going back to your favorite subject religion? lol They cant make wine but they can do some crazy shit. If you include them in your thought process then they can read that thought, they can also completely enter your body and mind when they are in meditative states, that was an intense and amazing experience. Their friends know what they can do because they experienced it multiple times like I have but its almost like they are afraid of it, they know its real but they hate talking about it and they hate when we talk about it. They'ed rather get drunk instead of talking about the truth of the universe, stupid kids, if I was 18 again I wouldnt be afraid of it.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I agree there are things that are considered "sins" that not everyone agrees is "wrong"...but do you believe in any justice for victims or repayment for true evils like child molestors, rapists, murderers, etc?


Sho Nuff!

Justice is a societal thing, not a natural part of our world. Lions dont have to stand trial before a jury of antelopes, and horses are not accused of murder by hay. Seeking retribution or justice has to be done in this world. Waiting for the next life to sort out the evil from the good is the sophistry that keeps people enslaved by religious authorities. Live your life trying to make this world better, and even if there is no next world, youll have few regrets.


----------



## Seedling (Jun 2, 2012)

God is a spirit that resides in those that believe.

That belief alone can cause changes in the physical world. That belief can cause the believer to live a better life, and to have an impact on others to have a better life.

Do I believe in God? NO. I happen to know that the earth came from the sun, like all the planets did. I happen to know we live IN the sun, as our solar system IS the sun, expanded, and continues to expand today.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe in God, but I have to post this because to those who do not believe, it is funny as hell...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Wine? Are you going back to your favorite subject religion? lol They cant make wine but they can do some crazy shit. If you include them in your thought process then they can read that thought, they can also completely enter your body and mind when they are in meditative states, that was an intense and amazing experience. Their friends know what they can do because they experienced it multiple times like I have but its almost like they are afraid of it, they know its real but they hate talking about it and they hate when we talk about it. They'ed rather get drunk instead of talking about the truth of the universe, stupid kids, if I was 18 again I wouldnt be afraid of it.


As you can probably already guessed, I don't believe that your friends have the "abilities" that you say they have. But I guess I can't prove you wrong either. Soooooo... lets hit a bowl.


----------



## Seedling (Jun 2, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> Justice is a societal thing, not a natural part of our world. Lions dont have to stand trial before a jury of antelopes, and horses are not accused of murder by hay. Seeking retribution or justice has to be done in this world. Waiting for the next life to sort out the evil from the good is the sophistry that keeps people enslaved by religious authorities. Live your life trying to make this world better, and even if there is no next world, youll have few regrets.


Nice! I like that. It's exactly how I feel too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> Sho Nuff!
> 
> Justice is a societal thing, not a natural part of our world. Lions dont have to stand trial before a jury of antelopes, and horses are not accused of murder by hay. Seeking retribution or justice has to be done in this world. Waiting for the next life to sort out the evil from the good is the sophistry that keeps people enslaved by religious authorities. Live your life trying to make this world better, and even if there is no next world, youll have few regrets.


But you can't compare us to animals like that. We're part of the animal kingdom but we're also the only ones who do cruel things for sport.


----------



## Seedling (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> But you can't compare us to animals like that. We're part of the animal kingdom but we're also the only ones who do cruel things for sport.


I've seen a domestic house cat chase and kill a mouse or a bird for the hell of it, and parade around with it in his mouth, showing off, and never eat it. Stop fooling yourself. A society needs laws to function more orderly, so that people can have a better life. Don't confuse that with a true sense of "righteousness" because there is really no right or wrong in this universe. We make our laws, the universe couldn't care less!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Seedling said:


> I've seen a domestic house cat chase and kill a mouse or a bird for the hell of it, and parade around with it in his mouth, showing off, and never eat it. Stop fooling yourself. A society needs laws to function more orderly, so that people can have a better life. Don't confuse that with a true sense of "righteousness" because there is really no right or wrong in this universe. We make our laws, the universe couldn't care less!


For the hell of it or because it was on the cat's territory?


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> But you can't compare us to animals like that. We're part of the animal kingdom but we're also the only ones who do cruel things for sport.




even the noblest and most kind natured of animals can be violent, and cruel:



I'm not giving him cake, I'm ASSAULTING him with cake! (Source: Pinkie Pie)

Everypony must be true to herself. Look to your Cutiemark, and let that be your guide!


----------



## Seedling (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> For the hell of it or because it was on the cat's territory?


For the hell of it. He went hunting for sport. It's instinct, you know? Did you forget where you came from?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> even the noblest and most kind natured of animals can be violent, and cruel:
> 
> View attachment 2196266
> 
> ...


My cutiemark would be...hmm...I should start a what would your cutiemark be thread lol


----------



## Seedling (Jun 2, 2012)

I bowhunt whitetail deer. I can tell you that without a doubt, putting an arrow through a nice buck is the best high you could ever have. Your heart is pounding so hard it feels like it's going to break through your chest. Most every deer hunter I know will tell you the same thing. Check it out sometime, before you kick the bucket. Put it on your "Bucket List."


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Animals have natural instincts to kill.. So do we. We are cold hearted killers.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My cutiemark would be...hmm...I should start a what would your cutiemark be thread lol




im just officially INB4, thats all im sayin....


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 2, 2012)

Seedling said:


> I bowhunt whitetail deer. I can tell you that without a doubt, putting an arrow through a nice buck is the best high you could ever have. Your heart is pounding so hard it feels like it's going to break through your chest. Most every deer hunter I know will tell you the same thing. Check it out sometime, before you kick the bucket. Put it on your "Bucket List."


Turkey stalkin (all i ever managed so far is lookin at them from the shrubbery like a pervert, bastards are too damn smart) and feral hog hunting are also awesome.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> But you can't compare us to animals like that. We're part of the animal kingdom but we're also the only ones who do cruel things for sport.


You've never owned a cat.

I like that. cn

<edit> And I'm late with this observation.


----------



## Seedling (Jun 2, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> Turkey stalkin (*all i ever managed so far is lookin at them from the shrubbery like a pervert, bastards are too damn smart*) and feral hog hunting are also awesome.


LOL. That's some funny stuff right there. lol


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

After a day of thought, I think, I have to change my answer. After all, I am god, and I can. So, 

If I was god, I'd shebang just about every nun from here to honolulu  Prob rest on the seventh day, maybe order some thai,bring my boy blue over, and get back to biz with the remaining flock of nuns....Now I know what your thinking, but I have to be frank here...Someones gotta do it, I just cant let all that unused , tang go to way side, not sure Id be god anymore if i did  

Cheers World~


----------



## Seedling (Jun 2, 2012)

mixedmelodymindbender said:


> after a day of thought, i think, i have to change my answer. After all, i am god, and i can. So,
> 
> if i was god, i'd shebang just about every nun from here to honolulu  prob rest on the seventh day, maybe order some thai,bring my boy blue over, and get back to biz with the remaining flock of nuns....now i know what your thinking, but i have to be frank here...someones gotta do it, i just cant let all that unused , tang go to way side, not sure id be god anymore if i did
> 
> cheers world~


rotflmao!!!!


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Jun 2, 2012)

I already am


----------



## missnu (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> God created man from dust. He created woman from the rib of Adam.


Well if we are talking inconsistencies...Here is the one that got me....The Book of Genesis made it sound like Adam and Eve were the first and only people created, but then it says once they were kicked out of the garden that the sons left and found wives from somewhere else...so then it is kind of like...so God was a guy that created a perfect world in a world ongoing, and it all fell to shit as well...so...perhaps there is a little truth to it...
The bible is written in such a way that you can find whatever you are looking for if you look hard enough and use your good reading comprehension skills...but the idea that The book of Genesis is written not about the whole world, but a small part of this one, just speaks to me, and puts the whole bible into a better context*..*but of course, like the founders of Mormonism I am just taking a line and then running with it making up the rest...so whatever...it is all crap...and I think most people know that regardless of whether they are believers or not...if not then they haven't read the bible for what it is...and to not see it for what it is, is to misunderstand it's whole purpose...


----------



## missnu (Jun 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You've never owned a cat.
> 
> I like that. cn
> 
> <edit> And I'm late with this observation.


Ummm, dogs are also mean for fun...lol...We had a dog that would lay really really still right by her large wade pool cuz these little birds would come up to take baths and she would lay there like she was asleep then all a sudden she would snatch one, and hold it's wings with her feet and tear it's body from the wings...that is awful...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

missnu said:


> Ummm, dogs are also mean for fun...lol...We had a dog that would lay really really still right by her large wade pool cuz these little birds would come up to take baths and she would lay there like she was asleep then all a sudden she would snatch one, and hold it's wings with her feet and tear it's body from the wings...that is awful...


 The true sign of a failed&angry cat chaser ... cut out the middleman ... cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

missnu said:


> Well if we are talking inconsistencies...Here is the one that got me....The Book of Genesis made it sound like Adam and Eve were the first and only people created, but then it says once they were kicked out of the garden that the sons left and found wives from somewhere else...so then it is kind of like...so God was a guy that created a perfect world in a world ongoing, and it all fell to shit as well...so...perhaps there is a little truth to it...
> The bible is written in such a way that you can find whatever you are looking for if you look hard enough and use your good reading comprehension skills...but the idea that The book of Genesis is written not about the whole world, but a small part of this one, just speaks to me, and puts the whole bible into a better context*..*but of course, like the founders of Mormonism I am just taking a line and then running with it making up the rest...so whatever...it is all crap...and I think most people know that regardless of whether they are believers or not...if not then they haven't read the bible for what it is...and to not see it for what it is, is to misunderstand it's whole purpose...


I've thought about that too. And it's quite possible. Everybody always says Jesus couldn't have been married to Mary because that would mean Jesus had a "favorite". But God had favorites all throughout the Bible. David was a man after God's own heart. Moses was chosen as a favorite. Noah was a favorite. Elijah. Lots of favorites. Maybe Adam and Eve were just another set of favorites because they were without sin. At first.


----------



## Doer (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's what God should do with Infinite Imagination:

Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people living for today

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people living life in peace


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Jun 2, 2012)

Seedling said:


> rotflmao!!!!


will you would be one thing for sure.....you would be...GOD damn happy!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Without religion god wouldn't have even come to mind. We came up with god as a way to explain the origin of life.. We are slowly finding the real answer. Why believe in a god? What is he/she/it going to do to help me or others?


Definitely not pamper the world like we're a bunch of confused children lol.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd give humanity a couple of global catastrophes to deal with, just to see if they could put aside their petty squabbles and unite under a common goal - survival.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 2, 2012)

I am God and I do what I Will


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 2, 2012)

Kronika said:


> I'd give humanity a couple of global catastrophes to deal with, just to see if they could put aside their petty squabbles and unite under a common goal - survival.


like what? we already had 2 world wars, tsunamis earthquakes volcanic eruptions hurricanes, and a Backstreet Boys reunion. what more can the fucker do to us?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jun 3, 2012)

missnu said:


> Well if we are talking inconsistencies...Here is the one that got me....The Book of Genesis made it sound like Adam and Eve were the first and only people created, but then it says once they were kicked out of the garden that the sons left and found wives from somewhere else...so then it is kind of like...so God was a guy that created a perfect world in a world ongoing, and it all fell to shit as well...so...perhaps there is a little truth to it...
> The bible is written in such a way that you can find whatever you are looking for if you look hard enough and use your good reading comprehension skills...but the idea that The book of Genesis is written not about the whole world, but a small part of this one, just speaks to me, and puts the whole bible into a better context*..*but of course, like the founders of Mormonism I am just taking a line and then running with it making up the rest...so whatever...it is all crap...and I think most people know that regardless of whether they are believers or not...if not then they haven't read the bible for what it is...and to not see it for what it is, is to misunderstand it's whole purpose...


what i never got about that story is that before adam and eve could talk fluently, but yet the earliest humans we think talked by grunts and sounds...so how did we devolve before we started to evolve? odd anyways if i was god id do whatever i felt like. id help starvin people and the innocent. if fuck people up that killed in cold blood or for no reason. id aslo make it very known to humans that i am in fact real and i will in fact FUCK you up if you start actin like a douche. id have a lot of fun fuckin with people too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> like what? we already had 2 world wars, tsunamis earthquakes volcanic eruptions hurricanes, and a Backstreet Boys reunion. what more can the fucker do to us?


We had a Backstreet Boys reunion? 

...Why?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 3, 2012)

Offer humans the greatest gift ever conceived. Free agency. Oh wait, we already have it. Never mind.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> like what? we already had 2 world wars, tsunamis earthquakes volcanic eruptions hurricanes, and a Backstreet Boys reunion. what more can the fucker do to us?


lol @ the Backstreet Boys reunion. 

I was thinking I'd fire off a nice big fat asteroid or two, or maybe send an alien race to earth to raise some hell. Screwing around with the arrangement of the solar system would be fun too.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 3, 2012)

Man fuck all of this.. We should just be happy and realize we are ourselves and no higher being controls us. IDK about you guys but this talk of higher beings is getting to me.. People start wars and learn to hate each other over these higher powers.. I thought we were a little smarter than that.. Just my opinion even though it's sort of irrelevant..


----------



## Kite High (Jun 3, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> what i never got about that story is that before adam and eve could talk fluently, but yet the earliest humans we think talked by grunts and sounds...so how did we devolve before we started to evolve? odd anyways if i was god id do whatever i felt like. id help starvin people and the innocent. if fuck people up that killed in cold blood or for no reason. id aslo make it very known to humans that i am in fact real and i will in fact FUCK you up if you start actin like a douche. id have a lot of fun fuckin with people too.


one day YOU will realize YOU are god.....


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Man fuck all of this.. We should just be happy and realize we are ourselves and no higher being controls us. IDK about you guys but this talk of higher beings is getting to me.. People start wars and learn to hate each other over these higher powers.. I thought we were a little smarter than that.. Just my opinion even though it's sort of irrelevant..



damn straight. "higher powers" giveth and "higher powers" taketh away. I prefer my universe ordered by fundamental forces, not the whims of a crazy nutbar who does shit and kills people on his every whim. the christian/jewish/islamic god is like a petulant child with a deathray. fuck that shit.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 3, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> God created man from dust. He created woman from the rib of Adam.


so we are all inbred from a few thousand years ago? from the same person none the less. that makes way more sense than evolution. stupid theorys.


----------



## Doer (Jun 3, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> so we are all inbred from a few thousand years ago? from the same person none the less. that makes way more sense than evolution. stupid theorys.


The Theory of Evolution led us to being capable of de-coding the human genome. We discovered mitrochrondirial DNA http:ghr.nlm.nih.gov/chromosome/MT

It tracks thru the matriarchy, mothers to daughters, practically un-changed. You do realize matriarchy is the natural state for humans. The history of humanity is men protecting this inheritance of women. This mito-genome contains certain markers, etc, (vastly oversimplifying here,) that let us track populations through time and across the earth. Here's the news.

There is more genetic diversity in an average pack of Chimps, than in the entire Human Race!

And it points to the fact that perhaps only one Female genetic line survived and of those females, only one Male line survives. It's called the population bottleneck. It most likely happened on the shores of the Red Sea about 50,000 years ago. The bottleneck is proposed to be at minimum, around 1000 individual humans left alive. Perhaps volcanism in the Rift pushed us East.

IAC, the basis of the story of Adam and Eve is quite plausible. They just were not together in Time. But, as an old story, handed down thru oral tradition about getting pushed out of the Garden of Africa and forced to cross to the Saudi peninsula, I believe it.

The story now can be told about the multiple diaspora of humanity from Africa. There were multiple re-tracements back into Africa and a lot of hardship obviously. We humans spread slowly along the coast up to the Tigris and on into the river mouth of the Indus.

And the San people of South Africa, for example, have the most ancient maternal bloodline. They went South instead of East and took a wrong turn into the Kalahari Desert.

This is why we have the taboo against in-breding, I'd say. We are almost completely in-bred already. BTW, the reason we don't hear about the human genome project, any more is because science was startled into silence again, as usual. There is an entire layer of complexity that was discovered. The Methyl markers around the DNA. It's the so-called epi-genome and we are completely clueless about that.


----------



## Seedling (Jun 3, 2012)

The real truth is that our universe is an object that is expanding as time goes on. That means that the more you look back in time the more dense the universe was. So in real time, the universe was once a very MASSIVE object with a very TINY volume (compared to the volume of the universe today), and the universe expanded its volume and continues to expand today. In other words, 13.7 billion years ago there were no galaxies, solar systems, people, cars, or computers. There was simply a massive object of tiny volume. So people, cars, computers, and weed all came from mass as the mass got less dense.

The second law of thermodynamics states that entropy always increases in a closed system. The second law has never been wrong, and it holds true of every physical process known to man! Why do I mention the second law? Because the natural order of the universe is a density order, of which an object's (such as solar systems, galaxies, and universes) core is the most dense, and the outer boundary of the object is the least dense. Why is that of significance? Because according to the second law, the only way a mass can increase entropy is for the volume of the mass to increase. In other words, our solar system was once very compact. The more you look back in time the closer to the core of the solar system (the sun) the planets were. Look far enough back in time and you will find that the planets and the sun were one and the same, ie, the planets came from the sun. Entropy increases and the volume of the sun got greater, the mass of the sun is expanding according to the second law, in the exact same manner that the universe is increasing in volume. The components are getting further away from each other at every level, from atoms to universe and beyond. Mass evolves to space!


----------



## drive (Jun 3, 2012)

every atom every element came from the belly of a star


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 3, 2012)

drive said:


> every atom every element came from the belly of a star


So Jack Black is god.


----------



## drive (Jun 3, 2012)

YEAAAAHHAw


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 3, 2012)

drive said:


> every atom every element came from the belly of a star


Except hydrogen and helium. Every glass of water we drink contains hydrogen that was formed at the very beginning of the universe.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Except hydrogen and helium. Every glass of water we drink contains hydrogen that was formed at the very beginning of the universe.


Those came from Marlon Brando.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

missnu said:


> Well if we are talking inconsistencies...Here is the one that got me....The Book of Genesis made it sound like Adam and Eve were the first and only people created, but then it says once they were kicked out of the garden that the sons left and found wives from somewhere else...so then it is kind of like...so God was a guy that created a perfect world in a world ongoing, and it all fell to shit as well...so...perhaps there is a little truth to it...
> The bible is written in such a way that you can find whatever you are looking for if you look hard enough and use your good reading comprehension skills...but the idea that The book of Genesis is written not about the whole world, but a small part of this one, just speaks to me, and puts the whole bible into a better context*..*but of course, like the founders of Mormonism I am just taking a line and then running with it making up the rest...so whatever...it is all crap...and I think most people know that regardless of whether they are believers or not...if not then they haven't read the bible for what it is...and to not see it for what it is, is to misunderstand it's whole purpose...


I asked a preacher about this years ago and his reply was that in the old times women were not considered important enough to write about in their good book, so it was really Cain and Ables sisters... What a crock. They remembered Eve's name and a lot of other women in the bible. They just make this stuff up as they go along...


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

missnu said:


> Ummm, dogs are also mean for fun...lol...We had a dog that would lay really really still right by her large wade pool cuz these little birds would come up to take baths and she would lay there like she was asleep then all a sudden she would snatch one, and hold it's wings with her feet and tear it's body from the wings...that is awful...


I had a pit bull that would hide behind a tree and snatch birds out of the air as they jumped off of the fence to fly.

I think all animals including humans need something to do to beat the boredom.


----------



## missnu (Jun 4, 2012)

Doer said:


> The Theory of Evolution led us to being capable of de-coding the human genome. We discovered mitrochrondirial DNA http:ghr.nlm.nih.gov/chromosome/MT
> 
> It tracks thru the matriarchy, mothers to daughters, practically un-changed. You do realize matriarchy is the natural state for humans. The history of humanity is men protecting this inheritance of women. This mito-genome contains certain markers, etc, (vastly oversimplifying here,) that let us track populations through time and across the earth. Here's the news.
> 
> ...



Well that fact that we are all female in utero to start off with supports that handsdown...I mean you either keep your X's or you get a Y. But we all start out the same...


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 5, 2012)

i'd get to know myself, not in a street speech kinda way, fully get to know and understand myself


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 6, 2012)

Well on the eight day I would have got high that's for sure


----------



## Doer (Jun 6, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Well on the eight day I would have got high that's for sure


I think this is a very important point. What God is so weak IT has to rest, caulk out, take a powder, for 1/6 of IT's creation?

When the Western religions postulate Omni-Potent as a attribute for God, they certainly gloss over this point. If IT needs rest, does IT simply get bored, as well?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> God created man from dust. He created woman from the rib of Adam.




This is exactly what i saw when i read that comment.


----------



## drive (Jun 6, 2012)

OK Zaehet that was my favorite laugh of the day


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

If I was god and smash all humans like annoying gnats.. It's true. Think about it.. Humans just don't shut the fuck up and behave. Just like gnats.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL,I hear ya buzzin around,j/k.I agree that alot of the time people just dont know how to let shit be,it can be really annoying.


thats where u gotta tell some of them bitches whats up!


----------



## jessy koons (Jun 7, 2012)

If I were god I would commit suicide and get out of your way.


----------



## drive (Jun 7, 2012)

if I were god I would create an army of Kim Khardasians to fuck everyone to death


----------



## desert dude (Jun 7, 2012)

If I were God, I would be banging Amanda Sefried.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 8, 2012)

Being that I am already god I shall "Do what thou wilt" for that is the whole of the LAW


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 8, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> So, I want to pose the question to you guys.If you were God what would you do,or would you be God of anything in particular?Im not talking about any currently believed idea of God,such as an abramic god or yahweh or Allah none of that.Would you be a kickass God that creates awesome times for all to enjoy,or would you be more like a fair minded God without prejudices,or a God thats like an angry old curmudgeon?
> There is no limit with this one ,basicaly what would you be?


i would sit on my cloud playing ps3 games whilst smoking big reefers and having chicks sucking my cock , id allso find time to fuck with people on earth by giving them disease and famine , and making them have freak accidents like hitting them with lightning strikes or making a tree fall on there car , then every now and again id help someone out by curing them of the disease id previousley given them .( im nice like that ) 
my favourate thing to do though would be sending people to a firey hell , for eternal torture , because they didnt worship me enough, or they broke one of my purposely hard rules that i made up for them thousands of years ago .
oh and id never bother showing up on earth to talk to anyone , fuck that if they cant worship me and follow my commandments without ever knowing i exist or ever seeing me then they deserve to go to hell .


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 8, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why is it easy for you to understand that hell isn't real because it had an alternate purpose (to scare people), but it's hard for you to believe that god isn't around because he was thought of because he/she/it had an alternate purpose (to help explain the origin of life and give life a meaning)?



The wicked vengeful 'eye for an eye' god of the bible is also to scare people. There is no god in the sense that the masses perceive it.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 8, 2012)

The dark side invented reincarnation so they could keep us trapped here in their third dimensional matrix


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2012)

I would send a profit to write down the Universal Theory and deliver it to mankind. Then I would take the last 420 figures and switch them with the chemical structure of artificial cherry flavor. This gives man something to wonder over.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2012)

When it's discovered that GOD is actually an alien 5th grader doing a science project, Atheists will take it the best.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol Nice one fraw!^


----------



## Seedling (Jun 8, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I would send a profit to write down the Universal Theory and deliver it to mankind. Then I would take the last 420 figures and switch them with the chemical structure of artificial cherry flavor. This gives man something to wonder over.



The universal theory is that mass evolves to space. Why? Because the only place to go from a point is out, away from the point. If you are at a point you can't do anything but go away from that point. Nothing stays the same, so you can't stay at that point. It's why the earth came from the sun. It's why our universe, along with all the other universes, came from a larger object, and they all orbit that object, while it orbits its larger object, all the while every object getting further away from where it came from, its core object.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jun 10, 2012)

You are "God" 

http://youtu.be/-j8ZMMuu7MU


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2012)

I would make it so a satchel of weed appears in everyone's mail every morning.
And people couldn't get addicted to anything.
Maybe build a pretty awesome heaven, like a massive party, pretty much, hell would be run by my lawyer.
In general, I think I'd be a pretty chilled god.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jun 13, 2012)

If I was GOD I would change all the believers into lemming and march them off a cliff, while smoking a splif, laughing my ass off on how stupid this human race is!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2012)

Sir.Ganga said:


> If I was GOD I would change all the believers into lemming and march them off a cliff, while smoking a splif, laughing my ass off on how stupid this human race is!


...but, they're lemmings now, how does that work?


----------



## blakasassin1 (Jun 13, 2012)

i would be a god that is very accepting but have rules like murdering gets you sent to the dungeon! loland id create the best buds


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 13, 2012)

Teleport all of the members of this forum into the gladiator pits and watch them fight for death and glory.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sir.Ganga said:


> If I was GOD I would change all the believers into lemming and march them off a cliff, while smoking a splif, laughing my ass off on how stupid this human race is!


That's different from the current situation ... how? cn


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jun 14, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...but, they're lemmings now, how does that work?



_*Start Marching!*_


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 14, 2012)

Id make people asexual


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry having girl issues atm lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Sorry having girl issues atm lol


Not sure if this means "with" or "as", but my sympathies. cn


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 14, 2012)

Huh? lol atm means at the moment

But thanks man everyones got em


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2012)

I grok "atm", but I didn't know if your problems are _with _a girl or _as _one. Or both!  cn


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol no no I am having problems WITH girls haha shoulda specified


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> So, I want to pose the question to you guys.If you were God what would you do,or would you be God of anything in particular?Im not talking about any currently believed idea of God,such as an abramic god or yahweh or Allah none of that.Would you be a kickass God that creates awesome times for all to enjoy,or would you be more like a fair minded God without prejudices,or a God thats like an angry old curmudgeon?
> There is no limit with this one ,basicaly what would you be?


I would create a Utopia, in which never ends....But lasts Forever! And create lot's of Vegetation.. I loove greenery~


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 19, 2012)

Derple said:


> I would make it so a satchel of weed appears in everyone's mail every morning.
> And people couldn't get addicted to anything.
> Maybe build a pretty awesome heaven, like a massive party, pretty much, hell would be run by my lawyer.
> In general, I think I'd be a pretty chilled god.


I'd do the same but toss in no drug tolerance build up.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 19, 2012)

First I would make all the Child molesters and rapists in general immortal... then I would make them super sensitive to pain... then I would take out their ability to black out... then I would boil them in oil for all of eternity... That would be my proudest achievement tho... I'd pretty much let humanity fuck itself up if it wanted to... That way when I collapsed the universe in on itself I would start again with a better idea of how fucking stupid humanity as a whole is and try to make a better creature next time... while still keeping the rapists and kiddie fiddlers in eternal agony...


----------



## BigJon (Jun 19, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> First I would make all the Child molesters and rapists in general immortal... then I would make them super sensitive to pain... then I would take out their ability to black out... then I would boil them in oil for all of eternity... That would be my proudest achievement tho... I'd pretty much let humanity fuck itself up if it wanted to... That way when I collapsed the universe in on itself I would start again with a better idea of how fucking stupid humanity as a whole is and try to make a better creature next time... while still keeping the rapists and kiddie fiddlers in eternal agony...


This is a good one but besides making them sensitive to pain, I would like to make them extremely apathetic. Like on Mother Theresa levels. So whenever they think about their victims, they will sob uncontrollably and repent. Then when they become honest with them selves and others, and share their experiences with the world (and deterring potential rapists everywhere), then I will kill them.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 19, 2012)

Apathetic people are the ones that don't care BigJon...


I believe you were looking for empathetic...


I laughed to myself in a previous discussion in TOKe-n-Talk when people were telling me that I should have more apathy for other people...


----------



## BigJon (Jun 22, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Apathetic people are the ones that don't care BigJon...
> 
> 
> I believe you were looking for empathetic...
> ...


My bad. You're right. I'm already a meat head plus I smokes the weed all day so I'm going to look pretty dumb every now and then.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 22, 2012)

BigJon said:


> My bad. You're right. I'm already a meat head plus I smokes the weed all day so I'm going to look pretty dumb every now and then.


I have made the very same mistake in the past and was set straight on it and probably still write the wrong one on occasion...


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Jul 10, 2012)

if i were god i would send my most ruthless angel to take out russel brand, like the seals did bin laden. same with piers morgan.


----------

